# Bikeday in Wurmlingen bei Tuttlingen



## Mokli (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

bin zwar noch ein Neuling hier im Forum, habe euch hier mal ein Event.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse daran!

http://www.sportverein-wurmlingen.de/resources/Flyer2009_Web.pdf

Gruß


----------



## klailibber (22. Juni 2009)

Sauber...
Bist du letztes Jahr mitgefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mokli (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

nein ich bin noch nicht mitgefahren.
Wird mein erstes Mal dieses Jahr sein. Ich bin gespannt, wie ich mich schlage.
Bin die Strecke nur so Mal gefahren zum kennen lernen.
Ich finde die Strecke aber ganz okay!

Habe leider erst vor kurzen gesehen, dass das Event schon vor ein paar Monaten hier im Forum vorgestellt wurde.
Somit wäre mein Thread überflüssig gewesen!


Gruß


----------



## klailibber (22. Juni 2009)

Ist doch ok!
Schade, vergangenen Samstag hebn wir eine Einführungsfahrt veranstaltet!
Konnte jeder mitfahren und die Strecke besichtigen. Unkostenbeitrag 5 Euro. Waren ein Getränk und ne Wurts enthalten!
Leider war das Wetter mies, aber hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Mokli (22. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ich weiss ich war dabei !!!! 
Hat doch einen riesen Spaß gemacht! 

Gruß


----------



## JamJar (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

wäre auch gerne dabei gewesen, nur war da leider nirgends was davon zu lesen! Wurde das irgenwo angekündigt oder war das ein geheimtipp?

Gruss


----------



## Asatru (27. Juni 2009)

Kumpel und ich sind spontan auch dabei. 

Wo genau ist eigentlich der Start, ist auf dem Flyer nicht ganz ersichtlich?


----------



## klailibber (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute...
War super gestern!
Danke an alle die da waren und mitgemacht haben.
Ladet für nächstes Jahr noch ein paar frende dazu ein!


----------



## klailibber (29. Juni 2009)

Freunde!!!


----------



## Mokli (29. Juni 2009)

Hi,

da kann ich dir nur zustimmen.
War super gestern! 

Gruß


----------



## JamJar (29. Juni 2009)

Ich was zum ersten Mal dabei, hat riesen Spass gemacht, auch wenn ich nach dem Anstieg bei der Kapelle fast in den Wald gekotz hätte! 

Wann werden die Ergebnislisten im Netz sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klailibber (29. Juni 2009)

Denke dass die Ergebnisse bis Mitte der Woche hier zu lesen sein werden:
www.sportverein-wurmlingen.de


----------



## klailibber (29. Juni 2009)

Ein paar Bilder sind schon online!


----------



## Asatru (29. Juni 2009)

Yep, war spitze und sehr schlammig. Wir sahen aus.


----------



## klailibber (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,
hier gibts einen kleinen Bericht und einige Ergebnisse!
Auf der Strecke wurden auch viele Fotos gemacht!
Die stellen wir bei zeiten online!
http://www.szon.de/lokales/tuttlingen/sport/200907010064.html


----------



## Steppy1974 (22. Juli 2009)

klailibber schrieb:


> Ist doch ok!
> Schade, vergangenen Samstag hebn wir eine Einführungsfahrt veranstaltet!
> Konnte jeder mitfahren und die Strecke besichtigen. Unkostenbeitrag 5 Euro. Waren ein Getränk und ne Wurts enthalten!
> Leider war das Wetter mies, aber hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht!




Hallo 

waren eigendlich viele da an dem Samstag?

Steppy


----------



## Mokli (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo Steppy1974,

wir waren an dem Samstag 9 Leute.
Das Wetter war halt nicht das Beste!! 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppy1974 (22. Juli 2009)

Wäre auch gern dabei gewesen aber leider habe ich eine kleine Kiefer OP 
gehabt. 
Bin schon 2007 und 2008 mitgefahren. 


Steppy


----------



## klailibber (23. Juli 2009)

Na dann nächstes Jahr wieder, oder?
EinführungsPlauschfahrt werden wir sicher wieder machen.
Hat auch im kleinen Rahmen Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Steppy1974 (23. Juli 2009)

Na dann, bis nächstes Jahr!

Steppy


----------



## Chrisomie21 (17. März 2010)

hey ihr,
bin die letzten jahre auch dabei gewesen. vorletztes jahr noch beim alb bodensee cup (ging ja bisschen schief auf der strecke) und letztes jahr dann auch wieder. wann findet er denn dieses jahr statt? würde gern wieder mitfahren wenn es der rennkalender zulässt


----------



## klailibber (17. März 2010)

Hey,
klar ist der wieder, am 27.06.2010
Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren! Einführungsrunde, Plauschfahrt findet auch wieder am Wochenende davor statt.
Hoffentlich bis dahin und bring noch n´paar Kollegen mit!
Gruß, libby


----------



## Chrisomie21 (17. März 2010)

der termin ist aber mehr als unglücklich. am gleichen tag ist 2km weiter in weilheim alb bodensee cup. das heißt das von meinen kollegen schon mal niemand kommt. letztes jahr sind wir mit 6 leuten gestartet, die aber halt auch beim cup fahren. sieht also schlecht aus. ich hoffe ihr habt trotzdem einige starter


----------



## willoh (30. März 2010)

Mehr Infos zum Hohner Bikeday 2010 sind ab sofort unter

www.hohner-bikeday.de

zu finden. Wird sicher wieder ne geile Sache!

Viele Grüße
Willo


----------



## Happy-Dog (1. April 2010)

Habe ich gleich in meinem Kalender eingetragen! 

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt (gesundheitlich) bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.

Hab mich heut auch noch gleich bei der _ALB_-GOLD _Trophy_ 2010 angemeldet.

Gruß Happy-Dog


----------



## klailibber (6. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen.
Das mit dem Alb-Bodensee Cup ist allerdings mal ziemlich daneben.
Wir haben unseren Termin auf das gleiche Wochenende gelegt wie die Jahre davor.
In der Annahme das die Bodensee Cupler auch ihren Termin beibehalten, den sie schon seit über 10 Jahren haben.
Leider weit gefehlt. termin geändert, nix gesagt. Blöd!

Aber einerlei, ich denke wir haben auch so genügend Fahrer. Und falls ihr das WE davor Zeit und Lust habt, da findet wieder die Schnupperrunde statt. Selbe Strecke, allerdings
müsst ihr euer Tempo dem der Guides anpassen. Da ist nämlich noch nix ausgeschildert. Aber als Trainingseinheit allemal zu empfehlen!
www.hohner-bikeday.de
Ich hoffe bis bald, Libber


----------



## Asatru (8. April 2010)

Nicht schlecht, wir sind wie letztes Jahr auch wieder am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klailibber (9. April 2010)

Na super, wenn möglich, bringt noch n´paar Freunde mit!
Ihr wisst ja, für kalte Getränke danach ist Bestens gesorgt!


----------



## Chrisomie21 (12. April 2010)

bis wann kann man starten. würde vielleicht nach dem ab-cup noch auf ne runde vorbeikommen. will meine zeit verteidigen


----------



## Asatru (15. Mai 2010)

Nur eins sollte geändert werden:



> Jeder Fahrer erhält im Ziel,* nach Abgabe der Startnummer* ein exclusives  Finisherpresent!    Das größte angemeldete Team erhält ebenfalls einen  Preis


Die gebe ich mit Sicherheit nicht ab.


----------



## Happy-Dog (15. Mai 2010)

Werd ich auch nicht tun.


----------



## Happy-Dog (15. Mai 2010)

Doppelpost


----------



## klailibber (13. März 2012)

Hallo Alle Zusammen....

Auch dieses Jahr sind wir wieder mit unserem Bikeday am Start.
Am Ablauf haben wir wieder bisschen was modifiziert. Renncharakter, Massenstart usw.
Am Besten ihr werft mal nen Blick auf unsere Homepage:

http://www.hohner-bikeday.de/

Also dann bis hoffentlich demnächst!


----------



## m7cha (13. März 2012)

Oh schön, vom Termin her sollte es passen. Freu mich.


----------

